# Automated Pet Feeders?



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

Before I go ordering from Amazon, is there anywhere in AD or DXB I can buy automated pet feeders? I've tried the vets in AD and a couple of pet shops in Dubai with no success.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Dubai Petfood on line.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks. That's one of the shops I tried. They do sell one type but doesn't have a large enough capacity.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You could try The pet shop/creatures oasis in Jumeirah 1 but I really thought DPF would be your best bet.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks. I'll give them a call.


----------

